# Thinking of starting to reload.



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Now that I have several firearms all of differing calibers I am realizing how expensive it is to shoot. I go to the range 3 timesa week and shoot about 300 rounds a week. So I want to look into reloading thebigger calibers like .45ACP and .357 Magnum and the .44 Magnums. Where is the best place to find information about reloading? Are there any good books or DVD's out there that would be good for me to read or view to gather information onthe basic's?


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have been researching the topic of reloading myself. Midway and Brownells have aot of informative material available. Also Im sure you could do a search for a reloading forum http://www.amazon.com/The-ABCs-Of-Reloading-Definitive/dp/1440213968/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

New to it myself, and just asked this same question not too long ago elsewhere. One suggestion I never would have thought of was to check the library. It was also suggested that one book won't do it all. Most have several reference books at their disposal.

I just bought, and am currently reading, the ABC's of Reloading. Seems to be a good one. Here are most of the suggestions that I received:

ABC's of Reloading
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1440213968/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354428646&sr=8-2&pi=SL75

Lyman's 49th Reloading Handbook
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001MYEU0E/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354427539&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Lyman's Cast Bullet Guide
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004DWBKQY/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354427644&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Hornady's 8th Reloading Handbook
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0047TASAW/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354427764&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Reloading for Handgunners - Sweeney
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/144021770X/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354427858&sr=8-5&pi=SL75

Modern Reloading - Lee
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000N8OKAU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354427932&sr=8-9&pi=SL75

Speer Reloading Manual
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001YB68SC/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354428374&sr=8-10&pi=SL75

Hope the links work- I did this on my phone. Hope it helps.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...I think that you left out the most useful reloading book of all: the Dillon catalog.

Click on: Dillon Precision: Reloaders, Reloading Equipment, Bullet Reloading, Bullet Reloaders


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Reloading equipment is going to be a very subjective subject when you get ready to buy and opinions will be all over the map. If you know some shooters who reload then talk to them and see what their experiences have been and advice they might have. I own Hornaday equipment and the quality and customer service have been excellent, they also have an extensive catalog, many others have the Dillon equipment and also have an excellent experience as well, so do your homework before making any purchases. Reloading does reduce your costs some but it also adds another phase of the shooting sport and is quite satisfying and rewarding as well........


----------



## factoryrat (Nov 1, 2012)

Learning to reload now a days is a lot easier because of the internet. Like someone above noted the library is still possibly the best place to start. Since you live in Tampa your library system is more likely than a small town to have a good selection of books on the subject. It seems like when a post like this comes up the most recommended book to start with is The ABC's of Reloading. This is a book that I would suggest getting from the library because it is a good all around starting knowledge book, but not one you need to own once you start reloading. I own and use 3 manuals. I think you need to own a few for cross referencing load data. They have some parts on the how-to stuff of reloading, but after doing this for a while I use them more for load data. The one with the most how-to pages is Modern Reloading by Richard Lee. The other 2 I use are Hornady Handbook of Cartridge Reloading and Lyman Reloading Handbook. If you can find a place that gives classes, the NRA courses might be helpful. I have never gone to one, but around here there is a free one every few months at the ranges run by the Missouri Dept. of Conservation. Maybe the best thing is if you can find someone who reloads to help you. Don't be discouraged if you cannot find a class or person to help. I learned how to on my own and it really did not take too long to get going. I will throw in a few links I have (in no specific order), I don't know how helpful they will be, but who knows. Also you may want to check out the Handloaders Bench forum. Sometimes it helps to see something done instead of just reading about it. You can find a lot on youtube, for moments like that.

Big list of reloading links - Updated frequently - Topic
Reloading Pages of M.D. Smith
Ol' Buffalo Reloading Guide
Reloader's Nest - a reloaders resource


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Hit a big reloading forum and read,you'll learn alot and find out who the pros there are to listen tn 1911Forum there's The Gerk and NickA,very knowledgeable about stuff you wouldn't think about now.If they aren't in the industry,you'd swear they were.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And keep in mind that the money you'll save will come at the expense of your own time.

Nevertheless, if you use a progressive press, and if you reload a lot, then even after you've figured the time in, you'll still be saving money.
Just less of it than you might think.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Reloading is fun and satisfying. I've been doing it for 50 years and I look at is as an extension to shooting. I use a Dillon for pistol and the very first press I ever owned, RCBS jr, for long range rifle. Customer service for both is fantastic. I had the RCBS in a box and hadn't used it in years, when I went to set it up I was missing the primer catcher tray, I called RCBS to see about buying a new one, told them I lost the old one and they said that's alright it's under warranty. I've also had parts break on the Dillon and new parts were on the UPS truck at my house in a couple of days - no charge. The Dillon has got to be about 30 years old and some of the things that broke were probably my fault, like tightening a screw too tight and stripping the threads, or losing things in a move.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

You're on your way. Welcome!

_The ABC's _is the definitive starting book.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great information.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You will shoot cheaper, but probably won't save much money, because you will shoot more...unless you're one of us who enjoys the hand loading almost as much as the shooting.

One tip: Once you make the decision to hand load, stockpile as many components as you can reasonably afford. With the huge slush fund generated by all the so-called stimulus plans (past, present, and future), the government can create shortages any time they want by simply buying a few million units of whatever it is they want to eliminate from the marketplace. They have already experimented with this on loaded ammo. This is the form gun control will probably take in the beginning, with this sleazy, back-door administration pulling the strings - if the votes aren't there, and they don't own the courts, they will just use tax money to create shortages. This is all just my opinion, of course.

It really sucks to be missing one component of the reloading process (usually primers) and there are none to found.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Well today I went to my local Dillon dealer to see about pickingup the XL650 so I could set it up this weekend. They are completely out of them and are not sure when they will be getting any more in. They said they have had them on order now for over a month. So since I am only going to be loading handgun ammo they suggested that I get a Square Deal 'B' instead. They have them for just over $400.00 per machine. That includes the following:



The press 
One Caliber Conversion and 1 set of Dies 
Automatic Powder Measure 
Automatic Primer System 
SDB Strong Mount 
Low Powder Sensor 
Aluminum Bullet Tray 

Is the SDB a good machine to start out with our should I wait for the XL650? The up side of getting the SDB is I can afford to purchase 2 presses and all the die sets for all the calibers that I shoot for less than the XL650 with only one die set.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although I use an older Dillon press (a 550) that's sort of halfway between a Square Deal B and a XL650, I suggest either waiting for the XL650 to come in, or contacting Dillon directly.
They may have some remaining in stock.
Get an accessory roller handle, too.

IIRC, the SDB has a solid, four-position toolhead, and the XL650 has a removable, five-position toolhead.
If I'm wrong, and the XL650's toolhead has only four positions, you may be completely satisfied with the SDB...as long as you reload only one caliber.
I find that switching between .45 ACP and .30-'06 is something of a pain, since my older press has a solid head. (Organization is the key to an easier switch-out.)


----------

